# Sig help



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Im trying to load a photo of Inigo Montoya from the Princess Bride the phot is less than 19.5kb but I getting a no permission list what am I doing wrong?:dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's better/easier to load it via URL. If you need a host just send me the image and Ill host it for you.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

tried that with loads of pic but nothing works?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

send me the picture and Ill do it for you. Or atleast tell me which one it is and Ill do it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

ImageShack is your friend.


----------

